
Balaji Srinivasan has deleted all but one tweet - discombobulate
https://twitter.com/balajis
======
RichardHeart
Hmm. It's probably great advice for the individual, but perhaps worse for
society. I noticed that the smart are fearful and full of doubt but the stupid
are cocksure and confident. Because of this the stupid voices outnumber the
smart. So I put up a youtube advertising the benefits of smart people speaking
up and spreading their ideas.

So in the case Balaji's net benefit to the world is greater through what he
builds, than what he says on twitter, we win. It must be said that
communication exists to change behaviors, so if you want better behaviors, you
need better communication. It is possible that your total gain to society is
higher influencing others into better behaviors than by building alone, and
they're not mutually exclusive.

------
marchenko
he's being considered for a leadership position at the FDA ( according to
Bloomberg)

